# Gigging Report 9-24



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Well...I did a little better tonight:yes:

Thought I was going to have a stroke when I saw that big boy laying there. It's a wonder I didn't push the gig all the way through his head before I let up.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

hell ya nice haul!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Somebody will eat good..........Nice fish


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That 19" will make a good stuffed flounder dinner. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

 looks like a fine meal


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

very nice, were you wading or in a boat?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

shanester said:


> very nice, were you wading or in a boat?


Wading. 

I might have done better if I had had a boat. I would bet that there were some out deeper that I wasn't able to see.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

NIce !..... fish are getting fat before they go out the gulf....


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

alooks great , what kind of light did you use ? Did you go right at dark


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice flatties!!!:thumbup:


----------

